# O&w 1000m Caribbean Photos



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I got this watch yesterday morning after an mutually agreeable trade between myself and Tom - Thank you Tom







!

This a marvellous timepiece and definitely a keeper - a rare watch with superb build quality and an unusual colour scheme - superb
















Despite the miserable light filtering through my kitchen window I managed to take some photos this morning - here are the results. I hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another one - the out of focus word at the top is "Caribbean". I love the fish logo


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

A better view of the watch - the strap is a modified (extra hole added, it's been shortened and the extra piece of strap that passes under the watch has been cut off), it seems to suit the watch well and is comfortable to wear. I'm going to punch some holes in an old Oris style rubber strap in an effort to get a sort of retro 60's look. If it works I'll post some piccies.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

A close up of the dial showing a bit of light corrosion on the hands, it also shows the white tips on the ends of the hands quite well. I suspect that these aren't original but the hands can get a bit lost against the grey dial so they help in timekeeping - I think they look quite good. If it is a modification it was probably done a while ago so it's all part of the history of the watch - who knows what it's been through







The green numbers (and the 12 triangle) on the bezel are luminous - very cool









Excuse the dust on the crystal - ahem


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thats some watch Paul. Thanks for sharing it







.

I love that fish logo too







.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for that Ian









Finally here's a profile shot showing the domed acryllic crystal - good job it's acryllic as it's bound to be a scratch magnet







.

The dimensions of the watch are: diameter including the crown 43mm, lug width tapers from 20 - 18mm (at the springbar it's 19mm), thickness is approx 15mm.

It's an absolute belter


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Do you fanncy a trade for a modified diver's







As your decent type of a guy I will offer you the choice of two









Seriously, well done on your trade









MIKE.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Mike, but I'll pass on your generous offer









How are the modified duo holding up, do you wear them regularly? I quite miss them I must admit


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Fantastic Paul... I hope we'll never see a picture of this watch in a post called "New Project"


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, they are both used. The Citizen's been my "none work watch" since it arrived.

It has been now replaced







by my newly aquired Fortis this week but it will be back!

MIKE


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> I hope we'll never see a picture of this watch in a post called "New Project"Â




















































I think you can rest easy that this one will not be messed about with











> Yes, they are both used. The Citizen's been my "none work watch" since it arrived.
> 
> It has been now replaced by my newly aquired Fortis this week but it will be back!
> 
> MIKE


Glad you are using (and enjoying) them Mike


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice watch Paul. I had to eat my words posted before when I saw it.

I didn't realize it was that big though. Looked smaller to me.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A great watch Paul. I now wish I'd bid on it when I had the chance!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very nice photos and watch, Paul. In very good condition I'd say.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

That is a really nice watch!









I'll have to see if Roy comes up with any NOS examples.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

What an incredible find, Paul







!

DO NOT let this one get away ~ very valuable!

I enjoyed the photos, Thanks


----------

